# Breeding Harlequin Rasboras



## bobbo (Feb 9, 2004)

I've got 8 of these beauties. They are certainly one of my favorites.

I've never bred them, but i've read that they are somewhat more difficult to breed. Here are a few links you may find interesting...

Refers to breeding:
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/cyprinids2/p/harlequin.htm
http://fish.mongabay.com/species/Rasbora_heteromorpha.html

Photo example for sexing:
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/harlquin.htm

Good luck.


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

i have never had any eggs but i have seen my females in the upside down position they take when breeding apparently. I didnt do anythin specials The females are supposed to be bigger than the males i think


----------



## algae (Mar 28, 2005)

I saw a pair of mine doing the dance today, but they're in the community. In the outside chance that fry did hatch, would I be able to get them out of the tank, or at least into a breeding net?


----------



## wob (Apr 21, 2005)

The males are typically more colorful than the females, and a bit smaller. the females have a bigger, rounder belly than the males.

I've seen my rasboras spawn many times in my tank, usually within a day after the weekly water change. I also have read that they like more acidic water, and my PH sits around 6.3 when I'm injecting CO2.

I'm in the process of setting up another 10g tank to use as a breeding tank to see if I can get the rasbora eggs to hatch...stay tuned.

Robert


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

wob i would love to hear if you are succesful breeding them. I have 8 at the moment. You should make a journel on how it turns out. 

good look mate i want to know how to breed mine


----------

